# No heartbeat at 8 weeks is that it over



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi we went for 8 week scan this morning baby only about 6+3 weeks developed,and no heartbeat seen 
Nurse has prepared us for the worst,got to have another scan Friday 

Could there be a heart beat then or is it over 

Xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi diva

Sorry to her re this. There is hope. Some of the ladies on here have had no heartbeat at one scan and then found on next. 

However as baby is measuring smaller I would prepare yourself for the worst sorry. Thoughts are with you. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you for your honesty
We both numb and processing things 
Devastated xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Let us know how u get on. Keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------

